# Soil testers



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a preference for a soil tester? I need to check ph, nitrogen, phosphorous, etc. None of the stores around here have any and I want to order online. The county extension service charges $50.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Yea its the " I'm from the gov and I'm here to help " thing. $50 is a rip off.

Sometimes its the best way to go. We use the little kits with the capsules and a ph meter that cost $14 . usually if the ph is good so is the soil or that's what I hear anyway.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

The big name for testers is Hannah Instruments but big name means big bucks. You also need the ongoing testing solutions and such.

Meerkat has the right idea about the cheap stuff for the pH. 

Can fish tank testers work on soil?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It may be a good idea to let your plants tell you what they need rather than rely on expensive soil tests. 

It takes time and some trial and error to "Learn to Listen" to them but it would be better in a SHTF situation to not rely on commercial testing. That may not help you much now but it can be a long term goal to have.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...43&KPID=963072&cagpspn=pla&CAWELAID=109351926

Here in Texas, it's $10/ sample (plus mailing costs) for the basic test through Texas A&M.


----------

